# Pregnant Wife



## eldgrim (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm looking for costume idea for my wife who will be 7 months pregnant come halloween. We've already ruled out the Nun and pumpkin ideas. Got any others?


Chris
http://www.grimrotcemetery.com


----------



## origqbd (Jun 30, 2004)

Santa
Newt Gingrich
Mother "Earth"(Atlas's wife?)
The "Mummy"
(If a girl) Ms Universe 2004 and 2024
Hershey's Kiss
Xray/Ultrasound machine
Classic skeleton costume with baby added in
Baby Huey
Laquifa
That scene from alien

Spur of the moment one man brain storm... hope this helps


----------



## origqbd (Jun 30, 2004)

or better yet, an ex-supermodel who's lost it(add bonbons and a big drumstick)


----------



## RaasAlHayya (Jun 3, 2004)

The Visible Woman

--RaasAlHayya


----------



## Rowekontry (Jun 10, 2004)

An oven and when you pull down the oven door a picture of a bun.

I am the monster that breathing men want to kill. I am Dracula.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I personally like the NUN idea BUT how about a cannibal after feeding time,a dragon,a beer bellied old man,just for starters.

rod spain


----------



## Rowekontry (Jun 10, 2004)

Homer Simpson or Fat Bastard.

I am the monster that breathing men want to kill. I am Dracula.


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*
How about Nun AND Priest together? Although they were not pregnant, an interracial couple (she is a VERY fair blonde and he is a VERY dark fellow) went as this to a Halloween party I attended some years ago. She would sit on his lap and give him a kiss from time to time -- hilarious. I think you could achieve a similar effect with the wife being visibly preggers.
*

*Beth Ryan
[email protected]
Yahoo ID: bethofdeathstl
MSN Messenger ID: [email protected]*


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

how about an insane pappa smurf, or satan's little elf, Elvis,a witch carrying a demon child...

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

How about a pregnant angel...and you could go as her boyfriend the devil! LOL, my friends did that a couple of years back and won a prize for it. It was hillarious watching them


----------



## HalloweenBride2004 (Sep 13, 2004)

The funniest Halloween Pregnant get-up I've seen went like this.

A very pregnant woman dressed up in a wedding dress and barefoot.
A friend went as a priest.
A country looking bridesmaid holding daisies and blacked out teeth.
A groom with a hick straw hat and fake bucked teeth.
A a father with a shotgun in the groom's back.

The went as a shotgun wedding.....too funny.

I'm not weird...you are just boring.


----------

